# "Greenhouse"Remodel



## tortadise (Aug 14, 2014)

Alrighty. Well years back I posted a thread on the construction of my 1000 square foot greenhouse I built for the tortoises(many species) with winters always approaching I always ran out of time to fully complete the work. This year luckily I'm making good. Progress. Also figured some niches and flaws in the design of things. 

So I covered the walls with hardi plank 4x8 sheets, trimmed the seams with 1x2 trim caulked and sealed all those. 

Here's some crazy Central American paint colors on the walls. Lol. But of course we are giving it a nice jungle feel with painting plants and butterflies and creatures from the rainforest.







So that's about it on paint really.

Now I'm working on the next step ounce the painting is done. I going to break a lot of the animals groups up and diversify in pairs or trios. So this will require smaller pens. But still decent size. Most will break down to a. 4x8' pen per pair, whether it be yellowfoot, Redfoot, elongated, erosa etc...
I'm also going to add soil heating with poly pipes attached to a water heater. I'm going to layer the soil system with a bed 2"+-of gravel over the poly heater cables, then build it in different soils to the top layer of mulch mixed with peat. You can see the exterior concrete beam (below siding)is about 13" tall this will be completely filled with soil. I've mocked up a divider wall for each pen that will recess into the added soil for no digging under or transfer of water or any other pathogens from pen to pen. Also these pens will each have a concrete pond and concrete feeding area at the front of each pen from the walkway tied to a drain for easier maintenance. The water pans I used before works great but was inefficient.

Mock up divider wall for pens. It's 26" tall corrugated galvanized metal with a 1x6 cap. Pretty cheap and should work great. I painted it with enamel paint for longer life from the extreme moisture, water, and humidity this building undergoes.


----------



## lismar79 (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow! Lucky Torts!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 14, 2014)

I am glad my tortoises aren't the only ones who have to live with bright colors.  I used that metal for the fencing in my larger sulcatas enclosure for years. It worked really good for me.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 14, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I am glad my tortoises aren't the only ones who have to live with bright colors.  I used that metal for the fencing in my larger sulcatas enclosure for years. It worked really good for me.


Hehe well it will darken up for sure, the lime green is the background. The costs of things are just skyrocketing over the years. Pressure treated boards use to be decently priced but was looking at over a grand to do the divider walls. This installation will be a quarter of that and I think will look nicer. Did your sulcatas ever bend or damage any of it? Of course in here eh largest will be a Redfoot and aren't that damage prone like the sulcatas.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 14, 2014)

Very nice. Will this be a winter home? What part of the country are you in?


----------



## tortadise (Aug 14, 2014)

Jodie said:


> Very nice. Will this be a winter home? What part of the country are you in?


Yeah winter for reds/yellows, and some others, but permanent for some turtles and hingebacks. North of Dallas.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 14, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Yeah winter for reds/yellows, and some others, but permanent for some turtles and hingebacks. North of Dallas.


Thanks. I am in E WA and have been trying to decide what my plans will be for when my Leopards get bigger. It gets really cold here n a lot of snow, so think I will have to completely give up a bedroom. Gotta get the kids out first though. Lol


----------



## tortadise (Aug 14, 2014)

Jodie said:


> Thanks. I am in E WA and have been trying to decide what my plans will be for when my Leopards get bigger. It gets really cold here n a lot of snow, so think I will have to completely give up a bedroom. Gotta get the kids out first though. Lol


Haha. Yah send them on there way for the new kids room.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 14, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Hehe well it will darken up for sure, the lime green is the background. The costs of things are just skyrocketing over the years. Pressure treated boards use to be decently priced but was looking at over a grand to do the divider walls. This installation will be a quarter of that and I think will look nicer. Did your sulcatas ever bend or damage any of it? Of course in here eh largest will be a Redfoot and aren't that damage prone like the sulcatas.



They bent the bottom of once piece from walking on it.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 14, 2014)

Hopefully shouldn't be the case here. Especially since the tin will be buried 12-13". Those sulcatas sure can be bulldozers can't they?


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 14, 2014)

The worse part of using the metal was when they would bump up against it, it was noisy.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 14, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> The worse part of using the metal was when they would bump up against it, it was noisy.


Yeah it is pretty noisy. When I was installing this one piece to see if I liked it, I wondering how loud it was going to be when I bring them all back inside. But it's definitely more cost effective and durable than wood in such a wet humid environment.


----------



## Carol S (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## wellington (Aug 14, 2014)

I looks good. I love the color green, any green pretty much, so I'm loving the color. Don't forget to update with pics, please


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 14, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Yeah it is pretty noisy. When I was installing this one piece to see if I liked it, I wondering how loud it was going to be when I bring them all back inside. But it's definitely more cost effective and durable than wood in such a wet humid environment.



Which is why I had used it.  Wood rots here so very quickly, even with painting and being outside. When I do the next bigger sulcata enclosure, I may go back to it. Also nice in that it is light weight, for weak old ladies like me.


----------



## Neal (Aug 14, 2014)

Is the base of the walls concrete (the part that's sticking up about 1' from the dirt)?


----------



## tortadise (Aug 14, 2014)

Neal said:


> Is the base of the walls concrete (the part that's sticking up about 1' from the dirt)?


Yep base of walls are concrete.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow... so big.. 
I've been thinking about painting a tree or something on inside of my sulcata's shed, there's plywood screwed ontop of the insulation, but is there a certain type of paint I should use? No smell, organic or something?


----------



## Blakem (Aug 14, 2014)

I forgot about this. Nice work! Keep us up with the updates! 


———-------------------------
(This is my signature)
Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 15, 2014)

WOW! ! ! 

Big project......Please keep updating this thread. I love to follow and see the progress.


----------



## sibi (Aug 15, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Yeah it is pretty noisy. When I was installing this one piece to see if I liked it, I wondering how loud it was going to be when I bring them all back inside. But it's definitely more cost effective and durable than wood in such a wet humid environment.



I use durarock for walls, and cement blocks for dividers. It works


----------



## tortadise (Aug 25, 2014)

Some updates. I've almost finished painting(I don't like painting btw). I've installed the poly pipes for the soil to be heated in the winter. Pretty neat little idea. This will be hooked up to a 55 gallon water heater and a circulator pump will keep hot toasty water in the lines to heat the soil. Going to take some time and fine tuning with thermostats in the soil to figure what the perfect temperature. My hopes are that it will actually heat the entire greenhouse through heat coming from the ground. I've also been pretty successful in leaving many eggs in the ground and hatching, but this should make it even more successful(hopefully)





I only densely added heater cables on one half starting from the exterior. Lateral heat should heat the remaining half with the one cable. Also the areas closest to the sidewalk will have concrete ponds and concrete feeding plates. So not much of a need to heat those.



It's a cloudy blue sky day. Ha







These are what the pens will look like. Of course the dirt will be raised up about 12" to cover the soil heater cables.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 3, 2014)

Some more progress. Almost ready for some soil to be put into the pens.

These are for the bigger species like Redfoots, Yellowfoots, elongated and erosa.









And these are going to be sub divided for smaller tortoises. Here will be savanna and humidity required species but not tropical. So the misting system will be completely different in the portion of the greenhouse to go off when turned on.


----------



## pfara (Sep 3, 2014)

That's looking fantastic, Kelly! I definitely dig the heat pipe layout. I've kinda noticed that my heat cords (of course this is on a smaller scale) don't really raise the air temps in my enclosure, but it does keep ground levels at perfect temps even if the air is much cooler. It's still peace of mind of providing warmth on an otherwise "cold" day.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 3, 2014)

pfara said:


> That's looking fantastic, Kelly! I definitely dig the heat pipe layout. I've kinda noticed that my heat cords (of course this is on a smaller scale) don't really raise the air temps in my enclosure, but it does keep ground levels at perfect temps even if the air is much cooler. It's still peace of mind of providing warmth on an otherwise "cold" day.


I hope it works. Seems to be done a lot up north in basements, and works well. We shall see what happens. I'm curious if the percentage of hatching in ground inside the greenhouse will rise too.


----------



## pfara (Sep 3, 2014)

tortadise said:


> I hope it works. Seems to be done a lot up north in basements, and works well. We shall see what happens. I'm curious if the percentage of hatching in ground inside the greenhouse will rise too.



Looking forward to your results. I may end up bugging you again if it works really well. My husband and father-in-law might not be too happy since they're the ones that'll be copying your greenhouse, but my reds will be ecstatic come winter with a super large house of their own


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 3, 2014)

Looks great!  


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## tortadise (Sep 3, 2014)

pfara said:


> Looking forward to your results. I may end up bugging you again if it works really well. My husband and father-in-law might not be too happy since they're the ones that'll be copying your greenhouse, but my reds will be ecstatic come winter with a super large house of their own


No problem. I'm a superintendent in multifarious/commercial construction. So very use to it.


----------



## pfara (Sep 3, 2014)

tortadise said:


> No problem. I'm a superintendent in multifarious/commercial construction. So very use to it.



Okay. Is there anything you DON'T do, Mr. Build-a-zoo,-run-a-non-profit-organization,-gardener,-painter,-construction man-at-30ish-years-old?


----------



## tortadise (Sep 3, 2014)

pfara said:


> Okay. Is there anything you DON'T do, Mr. Build-a-zoo,-run-a-non-profit-organization,-gardener,-painter,-construction man-at-30ish-years-old?


Lol. Ummm not really. I'm a do it all guy.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 3, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Lol. Ummm not really. I'm a do it all guy.


A little conceited are we? Haha


----------



## mikeh (Sep 4, 2014)

How warm will the water piping get? How many inches of soil are you planning on top? What if the tortoise digs a nest reaching to very close proximity of the hose? The temperature will be quite in variance in proximity of the hose then let's say a foot away. The moisture content in proximity of the house will fluctuate greatly as well depending on watering frequency. Curious on your thoughts.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 4, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> A little conceited are we? Haha


Only on Wednesdays. Lol


----------



## tortadise (Sep 4, 2014)

mikeh said:


> How warm will the water piping get? How many inches of soil are you planning on top? What if the tortoise digs a nest reaching to very close proximity of the hose? The temperature will be quite in variance in proximity of the hose then let's say a foot away. The moisture content in proximity of the house will fluctuate greatly as well depending on watering frequency. Curious on your thoughts.



Good questions. To be honest I don't know. The circulator pump will have a thermostat in it from the longest run of pipe. I'm going to have to trial and error the temperature of the water going into the pipe. Right now I have a gravel bed of 2" covering the pipe. My thoughts on the gravel will help with lateral heat dispersion too. Then I will place 8" of bedding mix on top of that. Followed by 3-4" of peat mixed with mulch to top the top layer off. The deepest nesters in there will be the Redfoots which is a good thing. They nest rather shallow 4-5" max from the past 3 years they have been kept in te greenhouse. I Will definitely update ounce the temps drop and see how well the poly will heat the soil. I'm hoping to achieve mid 60s to low 70s soil temperature. We shall see.


----------



## Flipper (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks wonderful!  If you put cable tv in there I'll live in it too


----------



## tortadise (Sep 4, 2014)

Flipper said:


> Looks wonderful!  If you put cable tv in there I'll live in it too


Haha.


----------



## Telid (Sep 4, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Haha.


Looking good, Kelly! Big change from the start.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 4, 2014)

Telid said:


> Looking good, Kelly! Big change from the start.


Thanks. It sure is. The building has Adapted to it's inhabitants. Just wait a year or more until the new big bad boy on the new zoo property is built.Mmmmm can't wait.


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 4, 2014)

Amazing! So well thought out, though we all know you decide you need tweaks as it goes along.
I love your pictures.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 5, 2014)

Here is the gravel bed covering the poly heating pipes.
Another stage almost complete. Should be putting in the dirt this weekend.

I'm not doing a good thick gravel coverage of the area closest to the sidewalk. Because there will be concrete ponds and a concrete feeding plate for the tortoises on the side of the enclosure. So didn't think I needed to utilize much gravel in this area.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 8, 2014)

Some more progress. 8 tons of bedding mix will be delivered today. So I, going to start filling the newly redone pens in. Then I can start on running the drains for the ponds and install the sprinkler system. Time is getting very slim. Seems fall has come yet AGAIN early. I hate cool weather. Especially for the torts. 

Anyways here's the small pens and the new large ones all painted and almost ready to go.
I also started building some 6x2x20" enclosures for smaller guys that can go in the greenhouse.



This pen will be divided into 2' pens for the smaller forsteni.


These will be for Kinixys and some smaller elongated. 


And of course I have to build more enclosure on the ledge. Can't have enough tortoises right?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2014)

I agree, fall comes earlier each year.  Looks nice and glad to see your getting all this practice in so you can come build me one.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 8, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I agree, fall comes earlier each year.  Looks nice and glad to see your getting all this practice in so you can come build me one.


Hehe. Kelly's tort construction services, how can I help you? I know you like that cool weather. I however do not.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 9, 2014)

Got some dirt out in some of the pens. This is bedding mix. It's screened through a mixing machine. Composes of top soil, hardwood mulch and peat moss. It's good stuff.

Otis thinks he's going help out. But really he's just going to sneak off and steel the bell peppers while I'm the greenhouse shoveling dirt.



10" layer in the big pens. Then I will top the final layer off with cypress mulch.



Then the smaller pens for the Kinixys and little forsteni is only 6" deep. But I will later some granite/sand followed with another layer of bedding mix and mulch on top. Gotta layer the soil like it would in the wild.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 10, 2014)

Still have a lot of soil and mulch to put in. But some of the enclosures are getting there. Put some plants in a few.


----------



## Turtlepete (Sep 10, 2014)

Pretty awesome, nice job. Building and designing enclosures has to be one of the funnest aspects of reptile keeping, am I right? Haha. .


----------



## tortadise (Sep 10, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> Pretty awesome, nice job. Building and designing enclosures has to be one of the funnest aspects of reptile keeping, am I right? Haha. .


Haha well yeah. But hauling the dirt in kinda sucks. But it's well worth it though in the end.


----------



## Turtlepete (Sep 10, 2014)

Thats what I have a little combination backhoe for . I guess that wouldn't fit through the door though, lol. When it doesn't fit places, it really does suck….


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 10, 2014)

Kelly, I've been curious about one aspect of this building. To me a greenhouse is like a conservatory, a framed structure with plastic or glass walls and ceiling for maximum light penetration. You seem to have a building with a few windows and a dirt floor. I'm wondering if it is some sort of use permit issue, you have to call it a greenhouse so you can have dirt floors? Or something like that? A greenhouse is more window than wall though. Based on some of the night houses Tom has built, it's like a giant night house with a few windows.

I don't really care that you call it a greenhouse, I live in rocket myself, but that rocket has no engine, or flight capability, it just sits on the ground.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 10, 2014)

Will said:


> Kelly, I've been curious about one aspect of this building. To me a greenhouse is like a conservatory, a framed structure with plastic or glass walls and ceiling for maximum light penetration. You seem to have a building with a few windows and a dirt floor. I'm wondering if it is some sort of use permit issue, you have to call it a greenhouse so you can have dirt floors? Or something like that? A greenhouse is more window than wall though. Based on some of the night houses Tom has built, it's like a giant night house with a few windows.
> 
> I don't really care that you call it a greenhouse, I live in rocket myself, but that rocket has no engine, or flight capability, it just sits on the ground.


Your correct. It's merely just a structure. But the amount of flora and setup is more like a greenhouse. The climate here isn't conducive to a true greenhouse structure. The temperature couldn't be maintained for keeping tortoises alive. It's just a building yes with window walls. But the overall husbandry for the plants is similar of a greenhouse. Just without the greenhouse effect of course.


----------



## Neal (Sep 10, 2014)

Could you go into a little more detail on how your heating system will work?


----------



## Telid (Sep 10, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Your correct. It's merely just a structure. But the amount of flora and setup is more like a greenhouse. The climate here isn't conducive to a true greenhouse structure. The temperature couldn't be maintained for keeping tortoises alive. It's just a building yes with window walls. But the overall husbandry for the plants is similar of a greenhouse. Just without the greenhouse effect of course.


Yeah... I don't think this area is traditional greenhouse friendly.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 10, 2014)

Neal said:


> Could you go into a little more detail on how your heating system will work?


The theory behind it is that the hot water running through the lines radiates heat. So this is one line from the water heater outflow. Then it ties back into a circulator pump at the bottom of the water heater. So in essence the constant circulation of hot water through the lines should heat the soil. Adding the pea gravel should help also heat the soil. Especially being covered over the pipes. It will take some fine tuning for sure. It will help, but I'm not optimistic enough to think it will heat the soil to a very warm temperature. Not to mention, that wouldn't be too natural either. But just aid in keeping from being very cold during the cold snaps in January-febuary. This method is used slot up north in high end homes to heat basement ceilings and floors. But usually they encapsulate the pipes with a concrete slab.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 13, 2014)

Concrete ponds and feeding area so far looking good.
Each enclosure I did a different shape to keep it a little more unique.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome job!! Looks great!! You will have some happy tortoises indeed! That must've taken quite sometime & planning?! How many tortoises & different species will be in there in all? That hard work will pay off for many, many years


----------



## tortadise (Sep 14, 2014)

They look great when done and cured. I mixed charcoal coloring in with concrete so it didn't have the traditional grey color of concrete. Started putting some of the tortoises in the new enclosure this afternoon. Have 5 more pens need to fill dirt and mulch to be done.

Little guys in there new pen.



Finished pond and few more plants this will enclosure will be done.




And the erosa like the pond.



Irrigation system- each pen has it's own sprinkler head positioned to where the entire enclosure gets a "rain" event. They are positioned behind the pond in between the wall. This water is also hooked up the water heater. So the water is quite warm and elevates the humidity from 100 to 100%(lol. It's always 90-100% in there so no way of knowing. But makes it steamy for sure)

This is a pen without the wall at the sidewalk put up yet.



This is how the are positioned after wall is in place.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice setup man!


----------



## samsmom (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow! I would love to come visit your facility sometime! You're doing great things!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 15, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Nice setup man!


Totally different from when you were up here last year.


----------



## Neal (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you have a pump on your drains or do you just flush it out with a hose?


----------



## tortadise (Sep 16, 2014)

Neal said:


> Do you have a pump on your drains or do you just flush it out with a hose?


They are on a ball valve at the outside of the building. So when it's open every pond will drain. Which is twice to 3 times a day sometimes routine. They love to excrement in the water. Then they can be filled up with placing a hose in just one on the ponds. But I might run a water line to each one with a small ball valve. So a quick turn of that valve and few minutes later they will all be filled up.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 16, 2014)

Neal said:


> Do you have a pump on your drains or do you just flush it out with a hose?


Ah I see now. I never provided that photo to clarify.
It's essentially a gut line like plumbing a house. Each drain has it's own "Y" fitting(1 1/2") that ties into a 2" PVC main gut line that drains outside. 

This is what is under the ponds. Of course I built it up with dirt before placing the concrete. It's basically a concrete shower pan.


----------



## mikeh (Sep 16, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Ah I see now. I never provided that photo to clarify.
> It's essentially a gut line like plumbing a house. Each drain has it's own "Y" fitting(1 1/2") that ties into a 2" PVC main gut line that drains outside.
> 
> This is what is under the ponds. Of course I built it up with dirt before placing the concrete. It's basically a concrete shower pan.
> View attachment 96176


Nice idea to simply filling/draining, though there will be some back wash as the common 
drain/sewer line also serves as fresh water line to all pens, unless you cap the pools prior to fresh fill and fill them individually.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 7, 2014)

Been a while since I updated. Lots of new residents. Still working on the lights. I have 48" double T5HO fixtures that hang from the ceilings. Bulbs are on order and should be in this week. But it's getting there. Got the sprinkler system hooked up for the bigger pens. Going to work on the misting system for the smaller pens this week. Then the mountain house is being delivered next weekend so lots to do on that building when it comes. It's never ending here.

Crap phone photos but here's some updates.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 7, 2014)

I just love those butterflies.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 7, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I just love those butterflies.


Well that would of been my moms doing.


----------



## Telid (Oct 7, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Well that would of been my moms doing.


She knows what she's doing


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah right Kelly! Blame it on your mom but I seen the paint brush in your hand . Haha


----------



## tortadise (Oct 10, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Yeah right Kelly! Blame it on your mom but I seen the paint brush in your hand . Haha


Hahahaha aha. Not painting butterflies. I did the ficus tree and the clouds though.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 10, 2014)

This building is pretty much done, just a few little things left to finish. Like adding a misting system for the little enclosures.


----------



## Jodie (Nov 10, 2014)

That is very nice. I am definitely jealous.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2014)

Kelly:

Do you have minions?


----------



## Turtlepete (Nov 10, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Kelly:
> 
> Do you have minions?



If he doesn't, I'll volunteer. 'Cause getting to build and design enclosures like that must be pretty dang fun…..


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2014)

I was thinking more along the lines of caring for all those plants.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 10, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Kelly:
> 
> Do you have minions?


Haha I wish. Just me and my mom. I do all the heavy lifting though. The Bolivian elephant ears are a pain. I had to out them in clay pots because they kept breaking the other posts(root bound) they grow better being root bound anyways. Those guys are very heavy and not fun to move in and out.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 10, 2014)

The bromeliads are starting to bloom. They're so awesome when they do. Well if the red or yellow foots don't eat them first.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Nov 10, 2014)

That is amazing!


----------



## tortadise (Nov 12, 2014)

Well the last of the plants outside came in. Dropped down to 27 last night.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 12, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Well the last of the plants outside came in. Dropped down to 27 last night.
> View attachment 104223



We only dropped to 45 here. It's supposed to be in the 30's for the next few day though. Hal slept in a nice cozy 79 degrees last night. (See my other thread "bad dream")


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortadise (Nov 12, 2014)

tortdad said:


> We only dropped to 45 here. It's supposed to be in the 30's for the next few day though. Hal slept in a nice cozy 79 degrees last night. (See my other thread "bad dream")
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> ...


Awesome. Wish we were only that as our low. Yeah I read that thread. As chunker as he is he's always fine. He's really lazy in the winter too.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 12, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Awesome. Wish we were only that as our low. Yeah I read that thread. As chunker as he is he's always fine. He's really lazy in the winter too.



I've noticed that. The past 2 weeks he has slowed way way down. Even when the day time highs are upper 60's. So I've started bring his food and water into his house. Big fat lazy guy! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortadise (Nov 12, 2014)

tortdad said:


> I've noticed that. The past 2 weeks he has slowed way way down. Even when the day time highs are upper 60's. So I've started bring his food and water into his house. Big fat lazy guy!
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> ...


Yep. Hes a very very docile Sulcata for sure. When he was here he would rarely come out the entire winter.


----------

